# Hitchhiking with facial hair



## beginnavagabond

I've heard some people say it's better to hitchhike clean shaved. Is that your experience? I have a small beard and I am trimming it properly. Does it make much of a difference? Cheers


----------



## bazarov

No, not really.


----------



## Deleted member 125

i doubt its gonna make much if any of a difference. people who are gonna pick you up are gonna pick you up regardless of if you have a beard or not.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

people sometimes get all anxious about their appearance and how it will affect their odds about stuff like htis. yes - it's probably best to not look filthy and smelly - i would only worry about dressing up really 'normie' if you were doing something sketchy where you don't want to attract attention...but when you're hitching all you're doing is attracting attention. it might affect the KIND of people who pick you up, and you might move along a little faster. then again if you look like yourself you might meet more people who woud be genuinely down with you, which can be one of the most rewarding things about hitching. fly your freak flag and the freaks will come! in my experience most rides are from weirdos who used to hitchhike anyway.


----------



## stormrider66

Going on personal experience here: the cleaner you look, the better your chances are of getting a ride. I only had a beard for a short time, back in 1988, and didn't really notice if it made any difference. As long as you have fairly clean clothing on, you should be good to go.


----------



## RottonCotton

4 dogs and hobos with beards stick to the big iron. 
2 hobos with beards and no dogs stick to ramp .
Stink with a beard stuck at shelter .
I have a beard and it's 8 inches long now but also I am a hobo model so chicks slam on the brakes ....and so do some guys..

211 Crew UP big boy Drift


----------



## benton

if your beard is a dealbreaker, is that the type of person you want to pick you up?

after I started hitching, there were times I had a car and I picked up everyone. I was vague about where I was going and if they were too strange for me to deal with I dropped them off at a store after a few miles. That only happened a couple of times.


----------



## beersalt

I've hitched with a few men that had beards. Also, men with beards, in skirts.
I'd say-
It depends on the state you're hitching, not the hair you do, or don't have.

I always smell like shit when I'm hitching, and my clothes are never clean when I'm on the road. Why? Because I'm on the road. People that expect more of you won't pick you up anyways.


----------



## amines

My personal opinion, and experience. I try to avoid having any beard whilst hitchhiking through North America. In Europe I can get by with a short beard.

In my case with a beard I look like I'm about to hijack a plane. Without it I look like a 16yo collage student.

I guess to sum it up it really varies depending where you are and what type of beard you have. The cleaner you look the higher your chance for a ride is.


----------



## dingo dave

never noticed any issues with it, most the people I get rides from have hitchhiked before and understand how it goes.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Hmm this is a really tough as there is almost no real universal answer. I think it really comes down to body language, don't look like a* total crazy person* and someone is always bound to instinctually make a connection with you and want to stop.


----------



## roughdraft

can't say it's caused me any issue yet.. it's less about facial hair and more about having a good soul


----------



## dingo dave

Brodiesel710 said:


> Hmm this is a really tough as there is almost no real universal answer. I think it really comes down to body language, don't look like a* total crazy person* and someone is always bound to instinctually make a connection with you and want to stop.


This is probably the best answer, also think that keeping your all your shit as compact as possible and not having too many bags makes a difference.


----------



## MFB

Ive gotten rides from military vets that have saide they picked me up bc I was clean cut. 

Other than that, some ppl be bout it, other aint. Besides, Im far uglier wo a beard.


----------

